
Is it ever right to try to create a superior human being? - pazimzadeh
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34151049
======
hugh4
An interesting question (which I would have phrased differently) but very
weirdly written, going off into tangents about golems and the like.

Is it ever not right to try and make human beings better? And aren't we
already doing it -- eg by aborting Down's Syndrome babies!

~~~
ChuckMcM
Agreed it is an interesting question. For example everyone wants there kids to
do well in school to get a good job and be a success, but does that mean they
are willing to give their children a brain implant that lets them access the
web without a smartphone? How about genetherapy that boosts the level of
dopamine in their system?

At some point we'll be able to do those things, and someone who has had those
procedures might be at a competitive advantage over someone who hasn't. Do we
democratize access or is it constrained only to the wealthy, who then insure
their progreny will capture even more of the future wealth generated.

The line of questioning leads to what will be some very critical questions
over the next 20 to 30 years.

~~~
hugh4
And another issue: if we squeamishly restrict these things how will we compete
against societies that don't?

------
transfire
Yes.

